# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  oxanavar legit?

## juicyjuicy

i have a bottle of these:

edited

anyone heard of life sciences corp? its 10 mg for 100 tablets. tablets are white with a line in the middle. wanna know if these are fake or not...

----------


## kirk8

....

----------

